# Trapped in Bumfuck Georgia



## Trvshwvng (Jun 6, 2015)

I've been sided in some yard in bumfuck Georgia going on 3 hours. I know this car is destined to Junction City but not til afternoon of the 8th. So after getting in this foxhole while on one side of the yard, I get moved to the opposite side of the yard. I peeked out 45 mins ago and my car is maybe 40 ft from where the bull is parked. I can hear his convo & the a/c kicking in his little building, which reminds me how hot it is in here and I have to fart and im scared to and it kinda hurts. I'm not just scared if him hearing im afraid I might shat myself again bc I already kinda did earlier, not bad just enough to make a man rethink his priorities and this is my last pair of boxers and I only have one pair if socks after these. God this sucks and my butt hurts and I have to pee now WILL IT EVER END GOD FUCKING HELP ME PLEASE!!!


----------



## angerisagift (Jun 6, 2015)

Trvshwvng said:


> I've been sided in some yard in bumfuck Georgia going on 3 hours. I know this car is destined to Junction City but not til afternoon of the 8th. So after getting in this foxhole while on one side of the yard, I get moved to the opposite side of the yard. I peeked out 45 mins ago and my car is maybe 40 ft from where the bull is parked. I can hear his convo & the a/c kicking in his little building, which reminds me how hot it is in here and I have to fart and im scared to and it kinda hurts. I'm not just scared if him hearing im afraid I might shat myself again bc I already kinda did earlier, not bad just enough to make a man rethink his priorities and this is my last pair of boxers and I only have one pair if socks after these. God this sucks and my butt hurts and I have to pee now WILL IT EVER END GOD FUCKING HELP ME PLEASE!!!


GL Brother. [HASHTAG]#thestruggleisreal[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Trvshwvng (Jun 6, 2015)

Ok we started moving but get this... We pulled into the woods well passed the yard, as the train was moving back and forth I heard giggling between the slack. I'm super creeper and hope this thing GOES FASTER DEAR GOD IT STOPPED AGAIN


----------



## angerisagift (Jun 6, 2015)

times like take all the romance and such out of trainhopping/traveling. sometimes i think ppl think it is all good times .it can b but it can also b having to take a shit too or sick as fuck in a tent and running a fever, sweating yr ass off, and bugs swarming all over u too


----------



## angerisagift (Jun 6, 2015)

angerisagift said:


> times like take all the romance and such out of trainhopping/traveling. sometimes i think ppl think it is all good times .it can b but it can also b having to take a shit too or sick as fuck in a tent and running a fever, sweating yr ass off, and bugs swarming all over u too


also i type like most ppl drive SHITTY!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 7, 2015)

i like that this guy is pretty much live blogging/tweeting his train ride


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 7, 2015)

@Trvshwvng ...I have to say, you have some adventures.

Hope you put them in a book one day. I know it would be a best seller.


----------



## Kal (Jun 7, 2015)

Hang in there man it will get better and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Trvshwvng (Jun 14, 2015)

This was one of times where I was convinced something terrible was impending. Had a fucked up twilight zone feeling the rest of the night. Guess I had to let someone know just in case. In conclusion, the line violently reversed onto a through track about 200yards west of the rest of the yard and the unit just dropped me off and left. I'm standing there pissing off a grainer talking to myself, hear a radio squelch and see a flashlight. Backed into the V there and bull passed right by me. Slept on the porch til 6am with no more troubles and caught out on the fly right before the yard around noon. Straight shot through that time and think I ended up in Manchester GA.

Just bizarre.


----------



## Wawa (Jun 14, 2015)

Did you ever get to fart or did it turn around and become an ass tasting belch? Inquiring minds wish to know.


----------



## Trvshwvng (Jun 14, 2015)

The world will never know...


----------



## Shinobi (Jun 15, 2015)

The dirty truth, in all its gritty glory. Priceless.


----------

